# you will love this !!



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

part of an article from a New Zealand newspaper The Otago Daily Times.........

" Restaurant owner Paul Steiner said the company installed CCTV cameras pointing out into the street at both entrances to the restaurant and had lit up the George St entrance to deter loiterers.It has set up classical music in the lane behind the restaurant to deter loitering there " 


 says more about the loiterers than about classical music


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I could understand the whole thing to do with children not wanting to be exposed to it, but how on earth is it supposed to be effective in deterring loiterers?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I could understand the whole thing to do with children not wanting to be exposed to it, but how on earth is it supposed to be effective in deterring loiterers?


Men hate classical music. Well at least that's what that other thread says.


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

if they played rap music behind the restaurant I would promise not to loiter there


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

bongos said:


> if they played rap music behind the restaurant I would promise not to loiter there


lol ditto.


----------

